# Meet Cassey the corn snake!



## Eep Crood (Jan 23, 2014)

Week 1 day 1

This is Cassey. I got her at petco today She (I think she's a she, but I have not probed or popped her) is a albino corn snake :-D

I will be journaling about her since this is my first time owning a corn snake., or any other snake. For weeks 1-2 I will journal every day, for weeks 3-4 I will be journaling every other day, weeks 5-6 twice a week, weeks 7-8 once a week. After that I will only post if I'm having a problem with her.
I m journaling for the following reasons:
- if I'm having feeding issues you can help
- you can help to tell if she is healthy or not
- if she's sick you can help me diagnose and treat her
- you can let me know if I'm doing anything incorrectly

Today she kinda has been wanting to hide in her cave a lot, is this normal for a snake that I just brought home?

Say hello to Cassey!


----------



## tromboneplaya (Jul 7, 2010)

Yes, it's very normal that she will be hiding, particularly during the day. Corn snakes are crepuscular and will be most active during dawn and dusk. And it will take her some time to really get used to her surroundings and actually be out and about a lot. I think most places recommend not handling for at least a week because of this. The move to a new home is very stressful 

She's very pretty, and I like the name! I can't wait to see/hear more


----------



## Eep Crood (Jan 23, 2014)

Thanks! She's an albino, I think albino animals are really cute: albino squirrels, goldfish, snakes, they are very pretty


----------



## DianeA7X (Feb 13, 2014)

beautiful. wish i could have a snake.


----------



## Eep Crood (Jan 23, 2014)

*Week one day two*

I took her out to play this morning. I let her slither around the floor for awhile, when I picked her up to put her back in her terrarium she bit me! It wasn't hard, it didn't really hurt though. She's becoming a feisty little girl:twisted:. is it because I handled her during the first week, or that she didn't want to go back in her terrarium? The pet store people told me that when she sheds she will get kind of grumpy, do you think she's going to shed later?

Other than that, not much to report, other than she is still hiding under her plant and in her caves, will that change when she gets used to her terrarium (I'm hoping)? I don't want her to hide forever, I want a snake that slithers around where you can see her, not one that hides ALL THE TIME. 

And a question: I have two lights a dark purple one for night and a regular one. I know at night I am supposed to turn off the regular light and keep the purple light on, but during the day do I need both lights on? Or just the regular one?


----------



## tromboneplaya (Jul 7, 2010)

Yeah, it's probably because you had her out so early. She's probably not used to people, and scared of her new surroundings. I highly suggest not touching her again until she's had a couple successful meals. Stress will just make her less likely to feed. And if anything, she probably wanted to go back into her cage. Snakes don't exactly enjoy human interaction the way dogs and cats do....they kind of just tolerate it. I think the only snake of mine that probably genuinely enjoys being out with me is hognose...the rest would rather stay in their cages.

I rarely see any of my snakes, except for my western hognose, but she's active during the day. Everyone else is out at night and I don't really see them. Snakes are kind of boring creatures, because they're up when we're asleep. So, if you want to see it during the day, I wouldn't count on that ever happening.

No, you don't want them both on during the day. You want the snake to have a hot spot and cold spot. Preferably the hot spot will be around 85 and the cold spot will be around 75.


----------



## Eep Crood (Jan 23, 2014)

At the pet store they told me that every single meal they fed her was "successful" (whatever that means). I don't know if they're just trying to make me happy or if they were being truthful. I'm not sure what their definition of successful is (she obviously must have eaten, but I'm not sure how long it took her). When should I switch her to eating older mice? I am not sure how old she is, I think she is less than a year. She is pretty small, and she is currently eating pinkies.

Also, when she was at the pet store she did not hide, but that could just be because the other snakes she was with stole the hiding places. The pet store people said that she was diurnal. Then you told me she was crepuscular. And now your telling me she's nocturnal?

Also, I'm a bit concerned about salmonella, I touched Cassey and forgot to wash my hands and my hands were on my face, my knuckles touching my teeth. I am not sure how long I was doing it for, it's a habit so I do it without thinking about it. I immediately rinsed put my mouth. Should I be concerned? I hear reptiles carry salmonella.


----------



## tromboneplaya (Jul 7, 2010)

I mean successful feeds with you. I'm sure she was eating prior to when you got her. Her "prey" should be about the same width as the largest area of her body. So, as long as pinks are still the same size as her body, don't bump her up yet. 

Snakes really aren't social, and shouldn't be housed together, so when she was at the pet store, she was probably just upset that she was with others (at least that's my guess). They are crepuscular, active most during dawn and dusk, but if I get up in the middle of the night to get a drink or something she's sometimes out. So, I suppose you could also make the argument that they are nocturnal. But I haven't heard any corn snake owners say that they are diurnal...and most people on snake forums seem to agree that crepuscular accurately describes them. Maybe you'll be lucky and yours will be out during the day some, but I've never encountered it.

You should definitely get into the habit of washing your hands before and after handling, it's good for you and the snake. But do you have to worry because you forgot this one time? Probably not. I know I've forgotten before, and probably will again, and I've even let my snakes nudge around my cheeks, and I haven't gotten anything yet. Try not to stress too much about it, because you can't do much about it now


----------



## Eep Crood (Jan 23, 2014)

*Week 1 day 3*

Today I found the top of the terrarium not closed all the way and Cassey was nowhere in sight. I checked under both caves and the plant, even under the water dish... But I couldn't find her anywhere! I was so scared that she had escaped and I frantically searched all over my room! I then found her hiding under the wood chips in her terrarium. Sneaky snake! :twisted: 

Other than that, not much to report... She has not pooped ever since I got her, should I be concerned? And about how often will she shed? I have not handled her all day. Tomorrow is feeding day, we'll see how that goes :-?


----------



## tromboneplaya (Jul 7, 2010)

Eep Crood said:


> Today I found the top of the terrarium not closed all the way and Cassey was nowhere in sight. I checked under both caves and the plant, even under the water dish... But I couldn't find her anywhere! I was so scared that she had escaped and I frantically searched all over my room! I then found her hiding under the wood chips in her terrarium. Sneaky snake! :twisted:
> 
> Other than that, not much to report... She has not pooped ever since I got her, should I be concerned? And about how often will she shed? I have not handled her all day. Tomorrow is feeding day, we'll see how that goes :-?


Haha mine actually got out once...but she's lazy and just laid on top of her cage! I've since added more clips and it hasn't happened again lol.

Nope, don't worry about it. Mine usually poop the day after a meal, but that won't always be the case...all snakes are different. My corn snake sheds about once a month, and she is still growing, so I expect that to slow down eventually. I'm sure feeding will go well....I think most corn snakes are pretty ravenous!


----------



## Eep Crood (Jan 23, 2014)

*Week 1 day 4*

Today was feeding day. I put some water in a cup and heated it for 1 minute, it was pretty hot. I then added the pinkie. I kept the pinkie in water for 30 minutes and then took it out. I used tweezers to pick up the pinkie by its Tail and put Cassey in a clear plastic bin. I held up the pinkie for Cassey to strike at, then she strikes it while I let go of it. She didn't get it in her mouth. She just stared at it, coiling up like she was ready to strike, then finally she took it in her mouth and just held it in her mouth for awhile. Then finally it started to go down... Really slowly. It was really interesting to see the pinkie going down her ... It was weird!
I was glad the feeding was successful!!!:-D am I doing this correctly?

What exactly are pinkies? Are they newborns or fetuses? They look like fetuses because they are in that fetal position and have no hair. What is the next level up from pinkies, and when do I upgrade Cassey to the next level? You said she was 6 months old.

How often do they shed? She hasn't shed since I got her


----------



## tromboneplaya (Jul 7, 2010)

Yep, that sounds perfect to me. 

Pinkies are newborns, one to four days old. Rats and mice don't get fur for five or six days...until then they're naked little pink things! You don't want to feed her anything larger than the widest part of her body. My corn will be a year in July, and I just upped her to fuzzies a few weeks ago. I started feeding her two pinkies per meal when she was around 8 months. 

They shed about once a month, maybe less maybe more depending on how often you feed and how fast they are growing. Mine has been growing at a rate of 6" per month and she's been shedding about once a month. Once they reach adult size they will only shed a few times a year.


----------



## Eep Crood (Jan 23, 2014)

*Week 1 day 5*

Not much to report. Cassey is still hiding a lot, which I hope at least improves a little bit as she gets adjusted to her new home. I am so glad we had a successful feeding last night :-D


----------



## Eep Crood (Jan 23, 2014)

*Week 1 day 6*

Not much to report, other than Cassey will not stop hiding. I wish she would just come out instead of hiding under her caves and plant all day. She is so shy, I wish she would just come out and explore. :BIGweepy: When people come over, I tell them I have a snake and I take them to see her, it will always bee that they'll say "where is she?" Or "I don't see a snake in there" instead of "oh! she's so cool!" And "can I hold her?" I wish Cassey would JUST COME OUT:evil::BIGangry::frustrated:


----------



## tromboneplaya (Jul 7, 2010)

Lol that's just a snake thing. I could take a picture of all five of my cages at any time during the day and 9 times out of 10 there wouldn't be a snake in sight (save for my hognose). I really only ever see my pythons, boa, and corn snake from like 10pm-7am. And, yours just might be shy, some never really like to come out. My bumblebee ball python is still very skittish and prefers to only come out when no is moving around the room.


----------



## Eep Crood (Jan 23, 2014)

*Week 1 day 7*

You should try the picture thing 
Is there anything I can do to make Cassey come out more? She hides under her Plant and caves ALL DAY. Not kidding.
Cassey still hasn't pooped in a week, is this normal?
Also, Cassey is dirty from her wood chips. How do I clean/bathe her?


----------



## tromboneplaya (Jul 7, 2010)

Haha I'll take a picture tomorrow and post it. You won't see anyone lol! 

Honestly, no, not without messing with her day night cycle which isn't a good idea. 

It's probably nothing to worry about. Some of mine poop after every meal, and some won't poop for like four meals. If she's anything like mine, you won't even be able to find it most of the time, because their poops are so tiny and they blend in with the bedding. 

You can soak her in some lukewarm water (be very careful that it's not too hot and not too cold) and then let her crawl through some paper towels.


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

Cute snake, I just love the name even though I keep hearing it with a few extra S's. Cassssy, lol! XD


----------



## Eep Crood (Jan 23, 2014)

What temperature should the water be? Is tap water OK?
I got the humidity levels down to 50%, is this ok?


----------



## tromboneplaya (Jul 7, 2010)

Something like 80 degrees should be fine for soaking. And yeah, tap water is fine. I just put a 2-3 inches of water in my bathtub when I give my snakes baths, but while they're small you can just use a sink or container. 

50% is fine. I keep mine about 40-50% and bump it to about 60% during sheds. 

And here's a picture of a typical day in my rep room. The only snake in sight is my hognose, Clarice. (sorry it's blurry, I took the picture with my iphone)


----------



## Eep Crood (Jan 23, 2014)

I can easily bump it up to 60 during sheds by spraying... But how do I know if she's going to shed?


----------



## tromboneplaya (Jul 7, 2010)

They'll go blue. Her colors will dull and her eye caps will get this opaque blue color to them. She'll be like that for a few days, then her colors will go back to a more normal look (clear eye caps, etc) then she'll shed within a couple days.


----------



## Eep Crood (Jan 23, 2014)

*Week 2 day 1*

Today marks the end of week one and beginning of week two;-):greenyay::blueyay::redyay::cheers::thumbsup::-D:mrgreen:
My little sister, eight years old, held Cassey today and got bitten- twice!!! She touched Casey's head, I think that's why.
Last night at about 8 I shut my door to keep my cats out of my room. I turned off the light, and wend out of my room for about an hour. I went back upstairs to my room, turned the light on, and Cassey was out!i could not believe my own eyes! Boy, those creatures never come out unless you turn off the light and leave the room.


----------



## Eep Crood (Jan 23, 2014)

*Week 2 day 2*

Not much to report. Cassey still hides, I wonder how active she really is at night. She is so dirty, I hope she sheds soon!


----------



## Eep Crood (Jan 23, 2014)

*Week 2 day 3*

Cassey is stupidly dirty. I tried to bathe her in a tub of water, but she did NOT like it, she kept trying to escape!!! Just gotta wait until she sheds...
She's still really shy, if I lift up her decorations to play with her, will it make her feel insecure? I really have no other way, since she's never out.


----------



## tromboneplaya (Jul 7, 2010)

My only suggestion with the dirty thing, is to try a new bedding. I've used almost everything, and the only thing I like is Carefresh. Carefresh is generally used for small animals, but is perfectly safe for snakes as well. It won't leave a dirty dusty residue on them, which is what most wood bedding does in my experience. And yeah, I don't think too many snakes like to be bathed, but it's a necessary evil. 

You can lift up the decorations to get her, it won't hurt anything. If my snakes aren't out and I need to feed or clean or whatever, I just lift up their hides and get them out.


----------



## Eep Crood (Jan 23, 2014)

*week 2 day 4*

I tried to feed Cassey today. i held it up in fromt of her, and she striked, and put it in her mouth, and spit it out! was the mouse too cold? was she not hungry? did the mouse not taste good? or was she just more interested in escaping? what was going on? she just kept trying to escape. she always has successful feedings, even at the pet store. i tried leaving her in the bin for awhile with the mouse, and she escaped! i frantically searched all over my room, knowing she was NOT buried in the wood chips this time, i found her coiled around the electric wires.


----------



## tromboneplaya (Jul 7, 2010)

If I had to guess, she's getting ready to shed. Mine usually go off food while they shed. Snakes are already blind when that happens, and they generally don't want to put themselves into more danger by being blind and full. Just keep an eye on her and make sure she doesn't skip too many meals without any signs of shedding.


----------



## Eep Crood (Jan 23, 2014)

*week 2 day 5*

yeah, im not sure when she last shedded, ive had her for a week and a half and she hasnt shed yet. but shedding would be nice, as it would make her less dirty. however, you said they turn blue, but she hasnt turned blue. she is an albino, could that jave some effect on what color she is before she sheds? im planning on trying to feed her tomorrow, should i wait longr? 

i havent handled her all day, in case she is shedding, and so shell be more likely to eat her next meal.


----------



## Eponine (Apr 28, 2014)

What a lovely snakey!


----------



## Eep Crood (Jan 23, 2014)

*Week 2 day 7*

Sorry I did not journal last night, I had a Kung fu test (yes, I am a red belt in Kung fu) and I got home really late. 
Now that this is the end of week 2, I will switch to journaling every other day for weeks 3 and 4. I will journal next on Sunday.

I tried to feed Cassey again today. This time she struck but didn't put it in her mouth. She hasn't shed yet, as tromboneplaya predicted she would. I kept her in the plastic bin with the mouse for 30 minutes, she did not eat it. I even put it in the terrarium with her, no success. What is up with her? Ten days ago she quickly, happily, willingly ate her mouse. When I tried on Tuesday she put it in her mouth and spit it out, but today she didn't even put it in her mouth.

I'm out of pinkies now!!!! What a wasteful snake. I go through all the trouble to prepare her mouse and she didn't eat  any ideas, anyone?


----------



## Eponine (Apr 28, 2014)

If she's going to shed so, she won't eat. Once she's gone blue, I wouldn't feed until she for sure has shed. If she's blue, she will always be agitated because they go partially or completely blind, so they may be bitty and not eat. If you feed them once they've cleared up but before the shed, there is a high chance for regurge. And no one wants that. Is this her fist shed with you? At my girl's first, I was so paranoid! Just let her be, she won't starve, and she knows what she's doing!


----------



## Eponine (Apr 28, 2014)

Oh, by the way, if you put the mice in baggies to heat in e water, you can just put them back in the Baggie and back in the freezer if it's uneaten


----------



## Eep Crood (Jan 23, 2014)

She has never shed when she is with me. I wish she would because she is dirty. I tried bathing her in a tub of water but she didn't like it, she desperately tried to escape. Now when I try to feed her she Is like 10x more interested in escaping than eating the mouse. Did I traumatized her by bathing her? I'm not going to handle her until Tuesday (when I'll have my next attempt). I haven't handled her since last Tuesday, to see if it made a difference. Is the mouse too cold for her?

Also another question: how do I maintain a foot temperature? The tank gets to be 70 degrees without the light, when I turn on the light it hits 90 degrees. I hear snakes need a light to simulate the suns rays. How do I get the tank cooler?


----------



## Eponine (Apr 28, 2014)

First off, about the dirt, what substrate are you using? I highly recommend aspen shavings. They aren't dusty and are very safe, and don't leave the snake dirty. 
Second: the first time I tried to get Eponine in water, she freaked out too. Don't leave her be (unless she's blue), take her out and hold her for even a few seconds, until she relaxes. Remind her that you aren't going to eat her. Eponine forgets that every time I go to pick her up, until she's been in my hands for a few seconds. Once she's gotten more relaxed in your hands again, just gently hold her over her water dish until her body touches the water. She will probably dart away, that's ok. Don't try and keep her there. Every time you go to return her to her cage, just have her touch the water. Now, eponine loves taking a drink while in my hands! 
Third: they don't need a lamp. They really dry out the tank, and if you live somewhere where the air is already dry, it can' make it desert like. I use an under tank heater, which I, and she, much prefer. You really need to get a thermostat, to regulate the wattage. Even a lamp dimmer switch will help. They are quite expensive, but make the difference between boiling and being happy. 
Let me know if there's anything else! I'm glad to help


----------



## tromboneplaya (Jul 7, 2010)

How often are you attempting to feed her? Once a snake refuses a meal, most people recommend leaving them alone for a week and not offer any food. It can be stressful to them to continue to offer food if they aren't hungry. And it's also not a good idea to refreeze thawed food. I mean, would you refreeze thawed chicken that you decided not to eat? I doubt it. Once the mouse has thawed bacteria starts to grow and it's not worth the risk of disease, at least not to me, not when I paid so much for my animals. 

One thing you might want to get if she continues to be a picky eater is a food scale. That way you can keep track of her weight. I've had snakes who wouldn't eat for months, but they didn't lose any weight so it wasn't anything to worry about. When you need to worry is when your snake isn't eating and losing weight.

Like Eponine said, you really don't need the lamp unless you have issues keeping up the ambient temperatures in your tank. I personally do have that issue, which is why all of mine have lamps along with their heat mats. But, to counteract the dryness in the tanks I cover the screen top in aluminum foil and then lay fleece on top of it and then mist daily. That keeps humidity and heat in because tanks in general are bad at holding humidity or heat. And if you do need the lamp, you can buy a smaller wattage bulb to use in the light, which will lower the temperature. 

And one last thing, snakes don't need lamps to simulate actual sun. I have one night bulb on each of my tanks and just let them have a natural day/night cycle based on the sunlight that comes in the windows. They aren't like some lizards who actually need UVB to absorb calcium (at least I think it's for calcium absorption, I'm not great with lizards).


----------



## Eponine (Apr 28, 2014)

I second tromboneplaya about leaving her until her next scheduled feeding day. The scales are not only useful for that, but there's a great guide to snake weight and what food they should eat an how often, I will try and find that for you!
Also, I know refreezing mice isn't the best, but they are usually inky out for 15-20 min and I'm so broke I don't know how I have pets.


----------



## Eep Crood (Jan 23, 2014)

*Week 3 day 3*

I attempted a feeding Tuesday two weeks ago, that one was successfully I tried once last Tuesday, and then again on Friday, both of which were unsuccessful. I won't offer her more food until this Friday. 

Sorry I didn't journal last night, I was out of town and got home really late. When I went out of town, I didn't bring Cassey, so there wasn't much to report anyways.

I've had Cassey for two weeks and 3 days and she hasn't shed, or even turned blue. Do you think she will soon?


----------



## Eponine (Apr 28, 2014)

It all depends. Eponine sheds every 6 weeks or so, but who knows when her last shed was. Just keep watching. When it happens, you'll know. I recommend keeping her first shed forever. Have you had her out in your hands every day?
Also, where did you nuy her from? Private breeders are the best.


----------



## Eep Crood (Jan 23, 2014)

No I got her from petco. I didn't ask them when her last she'd was. I won't keep her first shed since she's so dirty, but maybe her next one after that. I'll keep her next shed and then compare it with her sheds in a few years to see her growth 

People say she'll turn blue when she sheds... Will that still be the case since she's an albino? Are there any other ways to tell if she's going to shed?

And I have most days. I held her today, but I didn't hold her while I was out of town this weekend, and when we had an unsuccessful feeding on Tuesday, I decided not to handle her until my next attempt on Friday. So today was my first tome holding her in almost a week, but before that I held her every day.


----------



## Eponine (Apr 28, 2014)

Ok. Sounds good. By the way, I really would recommend switching to aspen to prevent the dirtiness. I think she'll still go blue. It's not her whole body, just a blueish milky colour in her eyes. Kind of looks like cataracts, but it's not. 

What's your feeding routine? What size mice? It's possible the mouse is too hot or cold. Take the mouse out of the bag and put it on the inside of your wrist. It should feel warm, but not hot. Another strategy for a picky eater is to but some chicken broth on the mouse before feeding, or 'brain' it. You just have to cut open it's head so the smell can come out. When's your next feed? Can you videotape it so I can see what she's doing better?

Also, would it be possible to post a current pic of her and her tank, so I can see? Thanks!
By the way, you can PM me if you want, to talk with me specifically.


----------



## Eep Crood (Jan 23, 2014)

I'm going to attempt another feeding Friday. And why do you want a picture of her tank? It would be hard to get a picture of her AND her tank, since she comes out very rarely.


----------



## Eponine (Apr 28, 2014)

Just curios to see it really!and her  you haven't posted any pictures since your first day! I'd like to see the snakie of wonder. I obsessively do photoshops with my girl. She seems to like it, I swear she poses


----------



## Shesha (Oct 13, 2011)

Eep Crood said:


> People say she'll turn blue when she sheds... Will that still be the case since she's an albino? Are there any other ways to tell if she's going to shed?


This is probably impossible to really see, but it's the only picture I have of a snow about to shed.

Like yours, her eyes should be bright red rubies, but in this picture they look faded and dull.


----------



## Eep Crood (Jan 23, 2014)

Eponine, Maybe you could post a normal picture of your snake, and another of when she's about to shed? Just so I can compare?


----------



## Eponine (Apr 28, 2014)

I think a shed is coming soon, so ill keep you posted and take some pictures. But here she is normally!


----------



## Eep Crood (Jan 23, 2014)

Ooohhhh.. So pretty!


----------



## Eep Crood (Jan 23, 2014)

I found several tiny black balls in Casey's water dish. Eggs? Poop? What are these?


----------



## Eep Crood (Jan 23, 2014)

Never mind my thremometer broke and it turns out they're the tiny little balls from my thremometer. Guess I better get a new one!


----------



## Eponine (Apr 28, 2014)

Ugh thermometers! I actually just use a meat thermometer and occasionally stick it under her shavings. Mostly I just watch her, and if she's all pressed up against the heat pad, I'll t urn the heat up, and if she's under her water dish, I'll turn it down. Anywhere within my thermostat's range is safe, just about her comfort. 
By the way, she's all climbing and exploring her tank right now! With the longer days, she's been out almost every morning and evening.


----------



## tromboneplaya (Jul 7, 2010)

I'm a little late here, but my corn snake is shedding right now, so I thought you might like to see some pictures. The first two are her normally, and the other two are her while she's shedding or "in blue."


----------



## Eponine (Apr 28, 2014)

very good photos! yup that's what a pre-shed looks like. How is Cassey today?


----------



## Eep Crood (Jan 23, 2014)

*Week 3 day 5*

Cassey hides under her water dish a lot. Is this a sign that she is too hot?
I actually had two thermometers. The snake kit I got came with one that showed the humidity and the temperature, but I herad you should have one on each side, one on the heated side and one on the non heated side. Since I had only one I "borrowed" a thermometer from my betta Mulan's tank. The fish one was the one that broke. The hot side stays at about 85 degrees, the cold side stays at about 78.

Oh, I almost forgot to mention. Cassey shed today! I looked for Cassey when I got home from school and when I looked under the rock, I saw the shedded skin there! Before I left, she was dirty and hadn't shed yet, but when I got home, the skin was under the rock and Cassey was clean as a whistle. I was glad we didn't have any shedding issues!


----------



## tromboneplaya (Jul 7, 2010)

Hiding under her bowl is nothing to worry about. It's just another place to hide, and she probably feels more secure because it's a tight space to fit into. Your temperature is good too.

Glad to hear she shed and didn't have any issues. It's always a great feeling to have a complete shed!


----------



## Eep Crood (Jan 23, 2014)

Yeah, when I left she hadn't started shedding, ans when I got home the shed was complete! I wonder how long it took her. Less than 8 hours, obviously.


----------



## Eponine (Apr 28, 2014)

Fantastic news! Can we have some post-shed pix? Today's the day she'll look her best!


----------



## Eep Crood (Jan 23, 2014)

If she comes out. I don't want to handle her too much today because she shed yesterday, and tomorrow is feeding day.

Cassey's colors don't really look different, maybe because she's an albino. But she Definentally looks cleaner


----------



## Eponine (Apr 28, 2014)

Handling after a shed is fine, and right before feeding. Take her out while your mouse cooks! And can you videotape it?


----------



## Eep Crood (Jan 23, 2014)

I'll try to. If the feeding is unsuccessful, I'll share the video with you, so you can try to tell me what is going wrong. Do you think that since it was a week before her shed she didn't want to eat? Hopefully things will go better this time because she just shed and she's had 17 days without a meal. I hope tomorrow hoes well!


----------



## Eep Crood (Jan 23, 2014)

Here are some pictures!


----------



## Eep Crood (Jan 23, 2014)

Another


----------



## Eep Crood (Jan 23, 2014)

*Week 3 day 7*

Cassey had a successful feeding today!!!!:blueyay::greenyay::redyay::mrgreen::-D:lol::cheers::thumbsup:


----------



## Eponine (Apr 28, 2014)

What a cute little noodle! Congrats on the successful feed, always a relief


----------



## Eep Crood (Jan 23, 2014)

Yeah. Since she shed 2 days ago, do you think that's why she didn't eat last week?


----------



## tromboneplaya (Jul 7, 2010)

That's definitely why she didn't eat. Shedding usually results in the snake skipping meals, it's not uncommon at all. 

She's adorable btw


----------



## Eep Crood (Jan 23, 2014)

We switched to aspen bedding today! Hopefully she'll be cleaner now.....


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

Cute girl! I have a rosy boa myself. Almost went the corn snake route. 

Her name's Thadine (they-deen). About a foot and a half now. Dunno why the pic is sideways lol.


----------



## Eponine (Apr 28, 2014)

Go aspen! What a cutie *
Freefall, what a gorgeous snake! Love the name, too


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

Thank you Eponine! Pictures really don't do her justice. Here's her mother:

Okay I'm done hijacking the thread lol


----------



## Eep Crood (Jan 23, 2014)

*Week 4 day 4*

Sorry I haven't journaled in a while, but there hasn't been much to report. With the day light the temperature hits about 90 on the hot side. Is this too hot?


----------



## freeflow246 (Jul 24, 2011)

No, 90 F should still be fine. If it gets too hot, the snake will move.


----------



## Eep Crood (Jan 23, 2014)

*Week 4 day 6*

We are nearing the end of week 4 :lol::blueyay::greenyay::redyay::thumbsup::cheers::mrgreen:

Cassey is doing great and seems happy (although she rarely comes out). 

Special thanks to eponine and tromboneplaya, you both have helped with Cassey so much and helped me have successful feelings, and you answered all of our questions. You helped both me and Cassey out a lot. :thankyou:

I know it's a little early to be celebrating the end of week four but I will be out of town tomorrow. Tomorrow is Friday (supposed to be feeding day) but since I will not be around I will do it on Saturday. For weeks 5-6 I will journal twice weekly, Fridays (feeding day) and Tuesdays. For weeks 7-8, I will journal once weekly, Fridays only (feeding day).


----------



## tromboneplaya (Jul 7, 2010)

I'm always happy to help when it comes to snakes (or any other animals, but most of knowledge is with snakes lol). I'm also happy to hear that Cassey is doing well! Can't wait to hear how feeding goes this week


----------



## Animalactivist12 (Jun 8, 2014)

Cute!


----------



## Eep Crood (Jan 23, 2014)

We had a successful feeding today :redyay: :blueyay: :greenyay: :cheers: :cheers: :cheers:


----------



## Eep Crood (Jan 23, 2014)

*Week 6 day 3*

Sorry I haven't updated in so long!!! I've been really busy. Cassey had a successful feeding Friday :welldone::cheers::BIGhappy: other than that not much to report. The temp hits 90 during the day, the humidity fluctuates a lot but remains between 45-65 for the most part. Cassey is doing well, although she still likes hiding in the crevices of the inside of her water dish. If I close the door to my room, turn the lights off, and lower the blinds to my window, and it's nightish, when I walk into my room, I might see her come out if I'm lucky.


----------



## Eep Crood (Jan 23, 2014)

*Week 8 day 7*

I know it's been a long time, for that I apologize... But I have been busy. I went on vacation (the wifi there was terrible so it was hard to post stuff) and then I went to overnight camp.. So no wifi and no time, and I didn't see Cassey while i was away so there wasn't much to report. But she is doing well and has been having successful feedings :cheers::welldone::BIGhappy:

I was thinking of making a "playground" for Cassey using duck tape (the clear kind) and regular paper. Will this be okay? 

Thank you tromboneplaya and eponine, you have helped me sooo much. More than you think. I know Cassey wouldn't be doing as well without you guys. :thankyou::thankyou::thankyou:

Since this is the end of week 8, this will be my last journal entree. But I'll keep you posted if anything really interesting happens to her. Also I'll update you one year from today on her growth and on anything new with her  let's hope she continues to do well and be happy and healthy and have successfully feedings and sheds:-D

Thanks so much. Bye for now!!!!! :thankyou::yourock:
:welldone::cheers::redyay::blueyay::greenyay: :BIGhappy: :thumbsup:


----------

